# Do you use your smartphone as a satnav?



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

If you do...is it any good and whats the least messiest way of securing it to the dash...or does it need to be near windscreen?

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I do, it's brilliant, Google navigation combined with a super fast phone is better than my tomtom. I've got a nice place to put it in my car so don't need a mount, so can't help you on that one


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

use mine quite a few times...just have it sitting on the dash and in front of the clocks


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Great news,i was under the impression that phone needs to be near windscreen


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

i use navfree on my iphone 5 and its brilliant as good as any sat nav i have ever used


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

When I'm using cars without a fitted sat nav I use an app called navfree.

It doesn't need to be near the windscreen.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There is absolutely no need to place your satnav phone in a viewable position, voice commands are all that's needed.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've used mine a few times now,far quicker than my old tomtom. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

S63 said:


> There is absolutely no need to place your satnav phone in a viewable position, voice commands are all that's needed.


This. Voice commands are pretty epic to be fair. And I have a Corsa D and rest it by the window infront of the door, or by the screen at the top of the dash. Or if I have a passenger then they hold it too.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cousin has always used his phone for about the last 15 years, very tech savvy.

Myself i have always used a satnav although to start with i actually used a pda with nav software.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I use Google maps navigation and it works a treat. 

You can get various sticky clamps for the windscreen or the dashboard. Quality varies a lot though.

It also works well if you use your phone for music. The direction commands filter in and out with the music.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I use Sygic & Co Pilot. Both stored offline UK maps to the SD card.. Much better than relying on internet / network related maps when you're in an area with limited or no reception / signal.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah use the one that came on my S2 for last few years. Works brilliant and updates free and regularly. Have a dash mount just left of steering wheel which powers phone and connects through speakers for sat nav instructions or playing music.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I used to use waze on my iphone sat in a brodit a pillar mount. Worked great but it uses a lot of data


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Co pilot sounds good...so any links to mounts your using guys?


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.dsldevelopments.com/ the powered mounts are great coupled with an A pillar clip


----------



## gti fly (May 19, 2011)

yes, I've totally stopped using tomtom and my car's Satnav (alpine INS 900r).

Co-Pilot app on Andriod is just amazingballs. Live traffic, offline maps (thefore no need for data streaming) free map updates for life, safety camera locations etc.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes just use the built in one, guess it's just the standard Android one?

OH has a Navigon app which he got free with Orange swapables, so I bought him the Garmin HUD to use with it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nope, it uses data doesn't it? Bugger that.
I have nav in my car!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Nope, *it uses data doesn't it*? Bugger that.
> I have nav in my car!


Not all of them, most now, including the big names have the maps stored on your phone/card. I personally use Navigon and have done for about 4 year now. Works great in the UK and also in Spain when I'm on my holidays.

Would highly recommend Navigon to anyone with a decent Droid phone.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Up until I changed service providers the phone was a handy replacement for my tom tom,no setting up to do etc,but since my data plan has changed It's back to the sat nav.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I do, I use my iPhone 5s with Google maps. It's compatible with my in built Bluetooth so the commands come through the speakers and interrupt my music. As far as the data goes it doesn't use a great deal and I have 4gb a month to play with anyway.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I use Waze on my iPhone. I have a cradle that plugs into the power socket. I don't like stuff on my dash or windscreen.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Sometimes when I get over enthusiastic on a scooter run (150+ mile trips aren't unusual!) I use the Nokia Drive on my Lumia 900. I stick it in my jacket pocket and use one earphone to listen to directions. When it runs low I've got a 12v charger socket under the seat. It's not let me down yet. Sorted ..


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

suspal said:


> Up until I changed service providers the phone was a handy replacement for my tom tom,no setting up to do etc,but since my data plan has changed It's back to the sat nav.


They don't use that much though. I do 30k miles a yr and use sat nav on phone as don't he sat nav and never used more than a gb of data. I believe you can download routes prior to leaving home etc to save data but I've never known how or had to.


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

I have been using waze on my phone everyday for about 9 months and find it great. Like that any user can update live to show traffic, objects on road etc. Have unlimited data contract so not sure how it fairs as use about 5gb a month anyway.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

This is mine. Cable on left plugs into headphone socket on phone and goes to socket in glovebox for car speakers.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

My Nokia uses GPS which avoids you eating into your data, it works really well and is easily comparable to a Tom Tom ect.

I bought the Lidl in car holder for £6.99 and it works a treat, nothing fancy just neat and practical.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Been reading about QI wireless charging,me thinks sony are introducing more docks this year(for xperia z1 compact) so might just wait and see what comes out...can't do with visible wires tbh,so may even look at pro install:thumb:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I use my note 3 at work as a satnav, it works very well and seems quicker than my tomtom.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

sheady82 said:


> i use navfree on my iphone 5 and its brilliant as good as any sat nav i have ever used


Exactly the same for me as well. Only downside is that Navfree is sometimes a little slow but generally it's as good as my old TomTom 300.

I use one of these brackets and leave it attached to the windscreen :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B-UNIVERS...3125?pt=UK_Holders_Mounts&hash=item19e387d825

I just replaced the cigarette lighter with a USB charging point and can charge it whilst it's in use. :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Using Nokias Here Drive + on my Lumia 925. Uses GPS so no data charges used. Fantastically reliable and connected to cars bluetooth, direction instructions come through car speakers.


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Changed my dedicated nav And bought CoPilot 4 years ago for my iphone and it has been faultless all that time. Updates,reroutes,live traffic and offline maps. Would highly recommend it.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got tomtom Europe on my note 3, works very well


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I use mine as a Sat-Nav sometimes & usually stick it in the cup holder.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

iPhone 5s + NAVIGON Europe + just mobile clip. Also works a treat for in car videos:-

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/just-mobile-xtand-go-for-iphone-5s-5c-5-p42917.htm


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Use Navfree and also use a vent mount clip for iPhone so works great worth upgrading app for speed cameras as well


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

blackberry z10 using M8 satnav and its been great.much quicker at finding the satellite then my tom tom.really cant fault it


----------

